# How interesting would a Frank Mir vs Josh Barnett fight be?



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Frank Mir and Josh Barnett are in my opinion the two most confident hws in mma. Theyre two intelligent and extremely well spoken fighters that would create the best pre fight promotion ever. Frank Mir claims Jiu Jitsu is the best and Josh Barnett claims catch wrestling is the best. That'd be one hell of a fight but I think Barnett would actually win it. What do you guys think?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That would be a good fight. Both men are heavyweight fighters with submissions and wrestling as a base. Fireworks!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

It would be interesting to see Barnett put Mir on his back and pound him out without any catch wrestling whatsoever.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I've wanted to see that fight since Mir's debut with his "oooh look at me I'm a heavy weight that moves like a light weight on the ground" schtick.

I always thought Josh would take it easily.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I give Josh the definitive advantage. That being said, if Frank could stuff the takedown attempts his boxing has actually gotten pretty good and Barnett doesn't really have the greatest hands or standup. So if it stayed standing I say Mir knocks him silly. More likely though is Barnett gets the takedown and proves he's better on the ground.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Frank Mir would wreck him. Barnett doesn't have the skills to expose Mir's weaknesses Mir isn't getting finished with an arm triangle inside mount or an americana. The only way Barnett wins is via decision and I think that is highly unlikely since Mir is going to have one of if not the most dangerous offensive HW guards he has ever faced in both BJJ and MMA and will completely tool him standing. First round sub for Mir after he rocks him badly standing.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

The more I think about this fight, the more interesting it becomes. Barnett has a great top game. But then Mir has a great guard. Mir has good boxing but then Barnett has good takedowns. 

To concur with other posters, Mir has the superior striking. Barnett would have to let Mir come to him and counter his boxing with a few feints to a takedown. I feel if Barnett charged Frank, Mir would use his footwork to out manoeuvre Josh, setting up a takedown of his own or maybe a boxing combo. 

If Barnett does get Mir down, then he'll pretty much have to do what Chael Sonnen almost did against Silva. Keep him down, wear him down using strikes. Attempting a sub on Mir would be an exercise in futility. If Barnett can stay on Mir during the whole 3 rounds then he could swing a Decision win.

If Barnett _doesn't_ get Mir down and the fight remains standing through-out the fight or if Frank takes Josh down, then I see Frank Mir winning via sub or TKO. 

Forgot for a second that this fight isn't actualy happening then!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Y'all underestimate josh's striking. A lot.

He won't be able to take bigfoot down in the finals. He'll still win.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Would be a interesting fight no doubt, I would be interested in that fight for sure.

I would not write Mir off in fact he would pose much more of a threat than Rogers did on the ground the other night, or at least have much better defense against the TD's.

But saying that would be interesting to see him fight Werdum as well, I watched an interview with Barnett after the Fedor/Werdum fight and I could not agree with what Barnett had to say more when he said something like "Werdum may want to engage on the ground but he would regret it if I was on top", if that's statement turned out to be or not, that's the attitude every fighter in MMA needs these days.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Y'all underestimate josh's striking. A lot.
> 
> He won't be able to take bigfoot down in the finals. He'll still win.


Agreed. Josh is definitely not the flashiest striker but he is a lot more technically savvy than most would think. He is very basic with his striking but it is effective enough to be competitive with the best in the world. Barnett knocked out Pedro Rizzo who is the only man to ever knock him out which was 10 years ago so that should show something.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

It would depend on which Josh showed up.

If it was a Josh that wanted to sub, Josh would take a UD. Both guys are good enough on the ground to avoid being subbed by the other and Josh would take it with top control and take downs.

If Josh wanted to GnP, he would probably stop Mir in the second or third.

However that's just my guess. Since Brock pounded Frank out from the half guard Frank seems to have really changed his game on the mat, from what I've seen in seminars and videos of his. And we haven't seen him on his back yet since UFC 100.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm not sure why I get this feeling that most people would underrate Joshs submission game. I'm not saying that he's a grappling phenom like Werdum, Roger Gracie or something like that, but he's every bit *capable of submitting* even the most "respected" grapplers *in MMA*.

I bolded the important parts there. Josh is a good grappler. He might not win ADCC or anything like that, but in MMA he's good.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think they may underrate his submission game because most people don't take catch wrestling seriously. In all honestly I consider myself a grappler so I consider it a legit sport. BJJ just took over when it comes to the popularity of the grappling game I guess.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

It could very well be. As said, I'm not saying he's a grappling phenom, but he knows how to put people in submission holds.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That and he has relatively good striking. He is a well rounded fighter but he is getting old. The man is past his prime and an in his prime fighter like Overeem is a serious threat.


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

MMAnWEED said:


> Frank Mir and Josh Barnett are in my opinion the *two most confident hws in mma.* Theyre two intelligent and extremely well spoken fighters that would create the best pre fight promotion ever. Frank Mir claims Jiu Jitsu is the best and Josh Barnett claims catch wrestling is the best. That'd be one hell of a fight but I think Barnett would actually win it. What do you guys think?


Can i say something honest from the heart with out trolling?

there also two of the biggest douche bags in mma. (lol). MIr for his attitude.. and Josh.. I don't feel I have to explain why for Josh. It's there.

It would be interesting. There two quality contenders who are legends in their own minds. I'm down.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Barnett was kind've always that way. Mir turned out that way when he lost to Lesnar the first time. It only got worse from there.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Magog said:


> Can i say something honest from the heart with out trolling?
> 
> there also two of the biggest douche bags in mma. (lol). MIr for his attitude.. and Josh.. I don't feel I have to explain why for Josh. It's there.
> 
> It would be interesting. There two quality contenders who are legends in their own minds. I'm down.


Oh absolutely haha. They constantly preach about how good they are and logically break down fights like they literally know exactly what is going to happen. In their defense, they are usually right (with the exception of Mir predicting his rematch with Lesnar) but still their arrogance is on a different level. That promotion would be EPIC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I wonder how hot the fireworks would get leading up to the match. Of course following the merger it's possible it could happen. But they certainly do logically break down things.


----------

